# Pressemeldung Andrees Angelreisen: Island



## Anglerboard-Team (26. Februar 2007)

Pressemitteilung

Island ist das neue Top-Ziel für Meeresangler bei Andrees Angelreisen.  
Die bekannten Angelgebiete in den Westfjords sind Talknafjördur, Baldudalur und Sudavik. 
Die Anreise dorthin erfolgt per Flugzeug (kein Bustransfer!). 
Die komfortablen Unterkünfte liegen direkt am Fjord. Angelboote des isländischen Herstellers Proton (Baujahr 2006/2007) mit über 7 Metern Länge und mit allen vorgeschriebenen Sicherheitsausrüstung wie Echolot, GPS, und Plotter ausgestattet, sind exklusiv bei Andree unter Vertrag. Die Boote bringen sie mit 20 Knoten in die Fanggründe. 

Je Angler dürfen 20kg Fisch nach Hause mitgenommen werden. Island ist unberührt und der Fischreichtum ist gigantisch.

Für die Saison 2007 stehen ab Mitte April ausreichend Häuser und neue Boote zur Verfügung.

Buchung bei Andrees Angelreisen, 65527 Niedernhausen, Tel.: 06127-8011
info@andrees-angelreisen.de  -  www.andrees-angelreisen.de


----------



## Buko (27. Februar 2007)

*AW: Pressemeldung Andrees Angelreisen: Island*

Wer "frisst" da gerade wen? Bis jetzt waren da doch Angelreisen de. (ehem. Vögler) alleiniger Anbieter.


----------



## angelcalle (5. März 2007)

*AW: Pressemeldung Andrees Angelreisen: Island*

Schaut mal unter www.angelreisen.de unter Island und lest euch mal das Statement von Vögler durch. Dann weiß man bescheid!!


----------

